# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  [Giúp Đỡ] mã hóa file hình ảnh

## sondongho83

em đang làm một đồ án tin học về mã hóa và giải mã file hình ảnh.
em đã tìm code trên mạng và sửa lại được một chương trình java mã hóa và giải mã một file hình ảnh PNG
link code em lấy ở đây http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12136558/encryption-and-decryption-of-image-file
nhưng lại không hiểu được thuật toán của nó.
em dùng một cái thuật toán hay một gói có tên là PBEwithMD5anDES
PBE-Password-basic-encryption
MD5-không biết [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
DES-Data-Encrytion-Standard
anh chị nào rành giải thích về mấy cái PBE-MD5-DES dùm em với, thực sự em rất cần ạ, search google thì ra toàn tiếng anh nên khó khăn lắm.
em sắp phải báo cáo đồ án rồi, mong anh chị nhiệt tình giúp đỡ ạ!

----------

